# Ferry to Sicily



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can purchase the ticket directly at the check in booth, or need to purchase at the office prior to check in

villa San Giovanni to Messina crossing

Thanks

Aldra


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

You can purchase at the terminal on both sides. We came off Sicily one week ago, had 3 great weeks there.
Be sure to try Caponata


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

An open return will save you money and I think lasts for 5 months.

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks both of you

It wasn't for me this trip, I wish it was

Someone asked on another site  this morning and no replies so far

I've passed your info on

MHF has the answers again   

aldra


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't forget some Sicilian ferries do not accept credit cards they only accept cash for upgrades and purchases on board, as we found to our costs when we took the return ferry Palermo to Genoa last year.

Buying a cabin upgrade left us with only 20E for the 24 hr crossing!

Also some garages and campsites on Sicily only take cash! 

The whole place is a cash society!

Have a great trip, we had 3 weeks around the island fantastic place!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It is just like getting on a bus, everybody just turns up and get's straight on the ferry there is always room.

ray.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Cyclewalkbob said:


> Don't forget some Sicilian ferries do not accept credit cards they only accept cash for upgrades and purchases on board, as we found to our costs when we took the return ferry Palermo to Genoa last year.
> 
> Buying a cabin upgrade left us with only 20E for the 24 hr crossing!
> 
> ...


?
Why do you need a cabin for a 29 minute crossing.ö


----------

